# how to adjust valve-tappet clearance kohler K241



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

hello all, i have a kohler k241s which i previously posted questions about. 
it ran, backfired and quit, then started ran backfired and quit and didn't start again. so far i have gone as far as checking the flywheel key which seemed fine. then i pulled off the head and found carbon build up on the piston and around the valves. I did an alcohol leek down test and they seemed to hold. i am going to clean them up anyway. i checked the valve tappet clearance with the piston at the top of the compression stroke. and it is around .030 on both intake and exaust valves. which is way out of spec. i have found the valve tappet area and the bolt spins freely. what do i have to do to adjust this gap smaller? do i put one wrench on the nut and one on the tappet? How much force should i use? what direction should i turn the nut?
thanks in advance. bonzo!


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

you can get the Kohler K241 service manual from
http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2379.pdf

Kind Regards
Al


----------

